
Data-Driven Tests in JavaScript Using Mocha - bookerio
https://booker.codes/data-driven-tests-in-javascript-using-mocha/
======
andrus
The theory here is good, but I think the implementation is lacking. Haskell's
QuickCheck is one of the most mature frameworks for doing what the author
calls "data-driven testing", so It might be worth mentioning one of the
JavaScript ports compatible with Mocha: node-quickcheck, JSCheck, etc.

